# NASA Videos



## AWP (Jul 24, 2017)

NASA's dropping some 500-ish videos on its Youtube page over the last few weeks. Enjoy.

NASA Armstrong Flight Research Center

"What's a plane crash look like?"





C-5 Wing Vortices.





Plus there are a ton of SR-71, Space Shuttle, etc. videos.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 24, 2017)

One of the few things that I truly enjoy reading and studying -- outer space and all things NASA related!

Thanks for the post and some great viewing material!


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm here to help ruin everyone's work productivity.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 27, 2017)

AWP said:


> I'm here to help ruin everyone's work productivity.



I'm afraid I'm already at maximum unproductivity but thank you for your effort.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 27, 2017)

All that NASA video is staged.


----------



## CDG (Jul 27, 2017)

#FAKEVIDEOS


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 27, 2017)

AWP said:


> I'm here to help ruin everyone's work productivity.



N6 has this website blocked.  Need to think what on here is needed for my job so I can get it unlocked.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 27, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> N6 has this website blocked.  Need to think what on here is needed for my job so I can get it unlocked.


Might give you some ideas -- I used to have that same problem until this one website saved all their videos on YouTube.  I told our administrator I was conducting research and I need to see what's on those videos.  

They told me they'd give me temporary access until I am done. I told them OK but I got a long list and it's gonna take a while.  They decided to make it permanent.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 28, 2017)

I meant they have shadowspear.com blocked.


----------

